# Silver... support levels?



## MARKETWAVES (23 May 2005)

Can  these


----------



## MARKETWAVES (25 July 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*

SILVER  .............

  What a  posture ..............


   Can anyone  say ....  Ascending  Triangle  ?

   Well  ,  that  what  it  looks like  if  this  starts  holding  up  this  week ...

  Will  it  hold  ...  I  don't  know  ,,,,

I am  merely  attempting  to  show  where *significant  support*   and  resistance  lines  are     .....

..... These lines work well only when they are tied to certain Elliott Wave structures and certain Fibonacci Retracement levels ..... outside of this they become less reliable...... *a whole lot less reliable .*
 This  is exactly  the reason why  you  could never back test a particular stock or commodity for these lines without these 2
 basic theories of understanding.  *NOT  ALL  CHART PATTERNS   ARE  TRADEABLE .*
(This depends on your trading strategy or trading style )



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK*… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …​


----------



## MARKETWAVES (25 July 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*

PG-2............


----------



## DTM (26 July 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*

Market, 

interesting behaviour by silver over the last few years.  A huge penant being formed and the pressure is increasing exponentially.  Looks like it will shoot up short term but long term, it looks to be driven by speculation and doomed to failure.  Its showing too much divergence for me to think that it will go up and stay up.  Interesting implications for Gold and the USD.  I've drawn gold in and it seems to follow gold's movement closely.  I had to go the monthly charts to be able to see things more clearly.

Just my opinion.


----------



## salz (7 August 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*

May I know what is the uses of Silver in industry or as a commodity??


----------



## bvbfan (7 August 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*

Silver is used primarily in old fashioned photography in developing the images, a lot of concern was that silver usage would drop, but I think that it will be absorbed into other areas

Silver statistics 
more silver


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 August 2005)

*Re: Silver ,,,  support  levels ?*



			
				salz said:
			
		

> May I know what is the uses of Silver in industry or as a commodity??



In addition to film (non-digital) photography which is a substantial use (although much of this is recycled which is highly significant from a market perspective - the actual consumption being lower than would at first appear) silver is also used in burns treatments in hospitals, jewellery and for the manufacture of electrical contacts and in electronics. It is also used to make some types of small batteries. Even your computer keyboard contains a tiny amount of silver.

Silver has potential major application in water purification and possibly in electrical power transmission since it's more conductive than the alternatives which reduces losses in transmission. (Depending on your location, a few % of the electricity generated in major power stations is lost in transmission and by the time it gets to your home in the suburbs around 10% is often lost. In some situations this can go much higher (over 20%) although if you live next door to a major power station then it's going to be a lot lower...).


----------



## MARKETWAVES (21 August 2005)

SILVER  ....... 8-19-05

Now  this  is  a  base  ....

  This is  what  trading  is  all  about  ...... 
 finding  sound  bases  or so  called  consolidation ......

  will  this  hold  up  ?   

  only  time  will  tell  now  ......




*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective. This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations. All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 March 2019)

silver selling in impulsive legs, breaking several typical support ratios

gold appears to be forming a standard techy triangle targeting sub 1200's


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> silver selling in impulsive legs, breaking several typical support ratios
> 
> gold appears to be forming a standard techy triangle targeting sub 1200's




and here's one we prepared earlier ...bulls look away now




the bulls can take heart that on reaching the low of the proposed tri price should rotate to make new bounce highs ...eventually.....thru 1500's that should end the multi month interruption to multi month downtrend


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 March 2019)

ii
refer to above Tri chart

in the gold/xau Tri idea. 

for it to be valid, the low of "C" must not be taken out by the low of "E" 
or it will cancel the orthodox idea for new highs and introduce the simple idea that we have a rolling top formation at which point it becomes the "uh-oh" point of recognition and selling will increase




#knowyourunclepoint


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

...just a simpler view of support and resistant lines for Silver. I haven't looked at Silver for ages, not much is happening really but whatever, here is a chart just for fun.


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 March 2019)

there are no close-by substantive rotation points, silver continues to impulsively travel (pro-regressive) accomp by gold/xau  

xau (front month contract) has two levels 1269's 1229's for a decent swing prob daily rotation sub 1180's


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> and here's one we prepared earlier ...bulls look away now
> 
> View attachment 92629
> 
> ...




exited STO today, bids propping up price, some tiny rotation qualities but more a pause in the swing


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> exited STO today, bids propping up price, some tiny rotation qualities but more a pause in the swing






tiny size ....looking for qualities in the move(s) a nice curve up into an impulsive leg or overlapping pause in a downtrend (relative)


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 March 2019)

no bids, just an interruption to current sell .....back to STO 
surrogate rotation in xau front month contract is 1274

offers hold


----------



## Miner (7 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> View attachment 92711
> 
> 
> tiny size ....looking for qualities in the move(s) a nice curve up into an impulsive leg or overlapping pause in a downtrend (relative)



A holder of STO myself but did not realise if STO Santos is also making silver to be placed on this thread


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 March 2019)

Miner said:


> A holder of STO myself but did not realise if STO Santos is also making silver to be placed on this thread



ah

Sell To Open 
Buy to Open
Sell to Close
Buy to Close

STO a short


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 April 2019)

depending which paper is being used to trade the implications remain the same
i'm still holding sells on gold until a convincing bid hits, conversely silver is squashed at the pointy end of an ABCDE tri that also calls for a text-book Wolfe wave move (north) clearly defining risk for long entry
the question i keep asking is this good sign for silver longs or bad sign for gold sellers to get trapped (both?) ....the break down in the gold wedge is tending the highlight that the wedge has not conformed like silver so we could also be seeing the industrial metal rise while the speccie metal lags

#observations


----------

